# McAfee-Problem/mcinfo.exe: Wer hat 'ne Lösung?



## sascha (14 Oktober 2004)

Das Problem wird auch schon in etlichen Foren diskutiert, eine praktikable Lösung hat leider keiner: Das letzte größere McAfee-Update hat eine mcinfo.exe mitinstalliert, die regelmäßig eine neue Internetverbindung aufbauen will. Wegklicken bringt wenig, dann wird nämlich die bestehende Verbindung gleich mit getrennt. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem, bzw. eine Lösung?


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

McAfee hat aus meiner Sicht noch nie brauchbare Virenscanner gebaut. Insofern liegt die Lösung nahe...


----------



## sascha (14 Oktober 2004)

Hmm, bisher hatte ich den Kaspersky, der mir aber einfach zu unübersichtlich war. Deine Empfehlung?


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

Der neue Kaspersky Home ist wesentlich übersichtlicher, scheiterte bei mir aber an der System-Load und den fehlenden Einstellungen. Im November kommt der neue Kasperky Pro mit der aufgeräumten Oberfläche.
Aktuell habe ich den F-Secure 2005 im Test und bin mit dem auch hochzufrieden. 30 Tage Test incl. Updates (stündlich).
Vor allem: wenn Du den runterlädst, kriegst Du etwas später einen Gutschein für 20 % Rabatt (zumindest wars hier so).
Also entweder auf den neuen Kaspersky warten oder den F-Secure mal testen.


----------

